

Ask HN: How to find viable product or service ideas for small business  - jman1

My objective is to work for myself and eventually turn that into a sustainable business, but I am having a hard time trying to figure out what exactly are the next steps in order to move towards my objective. My current perspective is one of trying to find a idea for a product or service as starting point. Do I need a different perspective ? or Just not thinking hard enough on what product or service to build ? Thanks for your help !
======
nhm
Paul Graham wrote a post about ideas he'd like to see:
<http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>.

My advice is to get out and about in your community, and find real problems.
Then make something which solves (part of) that. Even better if it's a problem
for you. It can be hard to stick with a project if you aren't using it
yourself.

Here's another great blog post, with a checklist to go through when an idea
starts to form: <http://rowansimpson.com/2011/10/23/from-idea-to-impact/>

~~~
jman1
Awesome links!

------
trez
Thinking might help but the most important point is to talk with some groups
of people. Listen carefully to them, understand what they need and build that
for them.

